# presario f500 problemas con teclado



## oscarzx (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola compañeros, tengo un compaq presario f500 con problemas en el teclado, la dueña me dijo que la hija le vació un tubo de pasta dental en el teclado asi que procedí a cambiarlo, cuando lo encendí sonaba un pitido y no paraba hasta que entraba a windows, (era una tecla pegada) solucionando esto se entrego el computador, pero a la semana volvio por que no servia las teclas g, h y la de borrar, volví a cambiar el teclado y salio funcionando, y ayer volvió a traerlo por el mismo error, no funcionan las mismas letras, ya cambie el teclado 2 veces y nada, que puedo revisar para este problema.

otro dato es que el portatil despues de usarlo por harto rato y se reiniciaba, ya no encendía asi que le di un calenton y este problema se soluciono, y tambien el de la tarjeta de red que tampoco estaba sirviendo, pero sigue el problema del teclado, agradezco si  me pueden ayudar


----------



## shoker4 (Nov 14, 2011)

Motherboard, ya me paso con varias compaq cuando le volcaron vino, gaseosa, champagne. En la mayoria de los casos el C.I. buffer del teclado estaba fallando, el problema del dichoso buffer es que era un CI chino e incluida dentro otros bloques para otras funciones, por lo cual no pude remplazarlo.
En un caso hice un "atalo con alambre" XD, corte un teclado slim, de esos comunes USB pero pequeños y lo "adapte" a la notebook eh internamente solde los cables USB a uno de los puertos de la notebook (no apto para cardiacos).

Un abrazo


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 15, 2011)

No tenés perdón de dios, jajajajajajajajajajaaj


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 15, 2011)

Es una solución muy creativa. La otra es buscar con el Service Center el teclado nuevo...


----------



## shoker4 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> No tenés perdón de dios, jajajajajajajajajajaaj


 
Es que me sucedio como a oscar le remplacé el teclado 2 veceste (por teclado nuevo obviamen) ya los pocos dias/semanas presentaba inconveniente.
Asi que se me ocurrio eso, minitorno mediante lo adapté y ni se nota que no es de notebook, excepto por el diseño de las teclas jeje.

Cliente satisfecho


----------



## oscarzx (Nov 15, 2011)

shoker4 dijo:


> Motherboard, ya me paso con varias compaq cuando le volcaron vino, gaseosa, champagne. En la mayoria de los casos el C.I. buffer del teclado estaba fallando, el problema del dichoso buffer es que era un CI chino e incluida dentro otros bloques para otras funciones, por lo cual no pude remplazarlo.
> En un caso hice un "atalo con alambre" XD, corte un teclado slim, de esos comunes USB pero pequeños y lo "adapte" a la notebook eh internamente solde los cables USB a uno de los puertos de la notebook (no apto para cardiacos).
> 
> Un abrazo



esta buena la solucion, voy a tratar de conseguir un teclado como el que dices, tendras una foto de casualidad? Gracias por las respuestas...


----------



## shoker4 (Nov 15, 2011)

Antes que hagás todo ese "trasplante" jeje, te recomiendo que verifiques el mother, fusistores, las soldaduras del socket donde enchufas el teclado,buscá soldaduras frias, descartá los problemas más comunes antes de hacer tanto lio.
Siempre hay que remplazar al pieza dañada por una original o compatible, el "injerto" que hice yo fue el ultimo recurso para evitar remplazar el motherboard e implico anular un puerto USB externo, en mi caso desolde la ficha y pegue un trozo de plastico bien recortado.

No se cual es tu nivel de electrónica, pero si puedes verificar los componentes mas comunes asociados al conector del teclado, sobre todo los condensadores SMD y las resistencias marcadas con el codigo "000" que sulene utilizarse como puentes o fusibles en muchos casos en los motherboar de noteboook. Si todo eso está bien y el problema biene desde el C.I. controlador del teclado, pues has el injerto.
No recuerdo el modelo del teclado que utilicé pero se que era un "euro" sin teclado númerico adicional, lo taia igual al teclado de las notebook, o sea se activa con una tecla especial de funciones(Fn).

Saludos


----------



## oscarzx (Nov 16, 2011)

shoker4 dijo:


> Antes que hagás todo ese "trasplante" jeje, te recomiendo que verifiques el mother, fusistores, las soldaduras del socket donde enchufas el teclado,buscá soldaduras frias, descartá los problemas más comunes antes de hacer tanto lio.
> Siempre hay que remplazar al pieza dañada por una original o compatible, el "injerto" que hice yo fue el ultimo recurso para evitar remplazar el motherboard e implico anular un puerto USB externo, en mi caso desolde la ficha y pegue un trozo de plastico bien recortado.
> 
> No se cual es tu nivel de electrónica, pero si puedes verificar los componentes mas comunes asociados al conector del teclado, sobre todo los condensadores SMD y las resistencias marcadas con el codigo "000" que sulene utilizarse como puentes o fusibles en muchos casos en los motherboar de noteboook. Si todo eso está bien y el problema biene desde el C.I. controlador del teclado, pues has el injerto.
> ...





voy a resoldar la zona y verificar componentes a ver como me va y te cuento, gracias


----------



## deluxmigue (Nov 16, 2011)

hola, oscarzx, una ves me sucedió este problemas en un portatil que me llevaron a la taller, pero resulto siendo que el conector donde va la cinta flesh del teclado se desajustaba entonces no me reconocia en algunos momentos las teclas, si esa cinta se descuadra asi sea por un milimetros deja de funcionar algunas teclas, te recomiendo que lo ajustes bien, yo utilize un radigrafia


----------

